# Our Cars Web Pages!!!



## Nx GT-R (Jul 21, 2004)

hey why dont all of you put your personal page of your car then everybody can see them!!

this is mine: Nx @ 150mph


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey that's some good work!

I like that pic with your baby on your engine... It really is your baby!

Did you start with that thing cut in half???


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Nx GT-R said:


> hey why dont all of you put your personal page of your car then everybody can see them!!
> 
> this is mine: Nx @ 150mph


What do you think this section is for?! That's what everyone IS doing.

Check out people sigs too.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

shameless plug


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

my car doesn't have website. I can barely get her to watch TV, let alone use the computer.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Timbo said:


> Check out people sigs too.


hmm interesting


----------

